# Show me your MK4 Jetta trunk setups! (and misc air-ride questions)



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

So I finally secured myself a bag setup.

Airlift Slam XL's, and rears
Dual 444c's
Airlift Autopilot V2
5 gallon chubby (might change this to a pancake)


I'm wanting to make this as stealth as possible and if possible to also retain the use of my oem trunk liner without building a false floor. However, I understand this may not be possible with the chubby (thus the pancake suggestion). 

Several questions:

1) I'm wanting to be as efficient as possible with the idea of being stealth. I would like to keep the spare wheel in tact but I understand that is almost impossible. Anyhow, I'm curious if anyone has put compressors/manifolds on the sides of the trunk space (ie. where our CD changers are). My question is: since it is right next to the sheet metal of the car will it rattle like a mofo if our compressors are there? 

An extension of this question: would it be quieter to mount my compressors OUTSIDE the vehicle (ie. under the trunk)? Just curious, but I'm thinking if I hid my compressors inside the trunk it may help in muffling the sounds. But if the compressor was outside would it help? **My only concern with this is that being mounted on the exterior of the car I may encounter air that is more moist and therefore increase the amount of water buildup.

2) What sort of relay setup do you have and has anyone considered doing a cut-off switch in situations where you do not want the compressors to fire on?

3) Has anyone routed "exhaust lines" and "water lines" outside the car using a Y and single exit? It may complicate things to route out of one exit but I'd prefer not to drill so many holes on the bottom of my trunk. I'm planning on doing this (give me insight if I'm wrong)- From manifold exhaust- air hose- Y connection - exit. From bottom of tank- valve fitting- air hose- connect to y fitting (from manifold)- exit. 

4) How frequent would you rebuild the compressors? I love the fact the autopilot V2 has a monitor function and I would like to keep my compressors in tip top shape. 

I may just end up having two seperate exits out of the trunk but just curious if this is even feasible? First time building this and I don't know how water drains from a tank. Does it come out compressed or do we actually empty ALL the pressure and then let it drain with gravity? I'd prefer the former.


Anyhow, I'm curious as to how you guys have set up your MK4 Jetta trunks. Input much appreciated! So excited for my build!


----------



## shoff35 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a manual management set up but the compressor and trunk set up are still the same idea. its not hidden at all but hopefully it will give you some ideas. not the best picture but whatever lol
The compressor is behind the box i built that the tank stands on. and the water trap is on the left side in between the tank and compressor. 
there is also a drain plug on the bottom to drain out any water that might sit in the tank over time. 
and for the pressure switch. (atleast with manual setups) it is a "cut off switch" it turns it off when the tank is full and comes on when it gets below a certain PSI.
Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

F*cking Classy by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Great...three posts and all are nothing near stealth lol.


----------



## Built2Drive (Jan 15, 2010)

If you mount the compressor under the vehicle, and are using a Viair compressor, it'll come with a length of hose to relocate the air filter/inlet. You can run that up into the car for dry air. Also you can install a switch on your 12volt accessory wire so the compressor won't turn on if you don't want it to. As for many holes in your body, check for body plugs that you can remove and run lines through. Lastly, you drain a tank by a port on the tank. Most tanks tend to have a port on the bottom. You can either run a petcock drain or plug and remove it. Thing is, you'll have to be able to put a pan or something under it so the water can collect and not cover your car. Also if you're looking to have things hidden, do you care about a spare? If no, do some measuring to see if this will fit, http://store.gaugemagazine.com/4gallonpancakeairtank.aspx Maybe come off the top with some 90 degree fittings? Just a thought for you.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

ornithology said:


> Great...three posts and all are nothing near stealth lol.


I would say it has to do with your huge first post, not attacking you or anything negative but that's the reality.

1) I remember seeing one mkIII (or corrado) owner run one compressor in the CD changer area. I doubt two will fit in there. My suggestion is to remove the spare tire and bring it with you on long trips, or build a false floor and keep your spare. 

I do remember seeing someone mount the compressors behind the rear bumper along the rebar. Sorry I do not have these pictures on hand but they *might* be in this thread. Go through it either way to get good ideas for setups.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4016771-show-me-your-trunk

There are a lot of ideas, i would say don't skip through the non mkIV set-ups. A lot of the ideas can be incorporated into your plans (if you plan on building a false floor, or mounting everything in the wheel well) as far as structuring and placement. Just keep in mind jetta's have a smaller trunk opening than gti's (obviously). Not to be condescending, but i didn't realize that at first. good thing at the time i didn't get very far with my false floor.

2) I'm assuming you understand how relays and pressure switches work in general, and how they would work and be wired for air ride. That said, run a simple kill switch between 75x (accessory power when the ignition is on) and your pressure switch. That's how I did it for my car and it works well because I don't want the compressors to start as i'm trying to start my car. 

I give credit where credit is due, I got the idea from Elvir2:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4935415-Simple-Build-SpeedyVW-V1.8/page46

(btw that thread has some Mk4-jetta-spare-tire-well-mounted material for you to look at as well)

3) sorry I use manual management and ran all my lines inside the car so i cannot help you as far as bulkheads and what not. 

4) I've been on air for about a month so sorry i don't know the answer. Perhaps contact Viair. 



> First time building this and I don't know how water drains from a tank. Does it come out compressed or do we actually empty ALL the pressure and then let it drain with gravity? I'd prefer the former.


the former. Buy one of these and mount it to the bottom of the tank 

http://openroadtuning.com/collections/products/products/1-4-drain-****

(replace the *'s with "c0ck" with an "o" in the url as it may be censored. it's called a drain c0ck)

Good luck with your build!

edit: I found these for you

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-trunk&p=74928957&viewfull=1#post74928957

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-trunk&p=75482499&viewfull=1#post75482499

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-trunk&p=75603015&viewfull=1#post75603015

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-trunk&p=75795800&viewfull=1#post75795800

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-trunk&p=76123223&viewfull=1#post76123223

going air especially for the first time is a long and frustrating process. Brainstorm, mock setups, and have a backup plan.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Thank you so much Jon for your detailed response! Super helpful!


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

and the mess under


















^
water trap is now aiming down


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Hey that looks pretty cool. I see you raised the tank, curious why the false floor when it could have been hidden? Is that a 3 gal tank?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

ornithology said:


> Hey that looks pretty cool. I see you raised the tank, curious why the false floor when it could have been hidden? Is that a 3 gal tank?


it made it more to be in the box i made and i really liked the half exposed look. and it is.


----------

